# EVL Reaper V2



## Rob Fisher

After Todds Review it was a no brainer to get a Reaper V2 heading towards South Africa!



And here we have some pics of the inbound beauties!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

This looks interesting @Rob Fisher 
Havent watched the video but the blue looks nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> This looks interesting @Rob Fisher
> Havent watched the video but the blue looks nice



The Blue one will be heading to SA on Tuesday!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

Not to sidetrack your thread but Todd has cost me a fair amount of money already, I need to stop watching he's reviews.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> Not to sidetrack your thread but Todd has cost me a fair amount of money already, I need to stop watching he's reviews.



I feel you @RayDeny!  The real culprit is Gissett who was visiting last week... she had a Reaper.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> Not to sidetrack your thread but Todd has cost me a fair amount of money already, I need to stop watching he's reviews.



I hear you @RayDeny 
Todd has this amazing way of displaying his liking for a device
Sort of understated but accompanied by a smile that makes one know he likes it a lot.
I have been so tempted by his videos on several occasions. I did watch his Skyline video and although not the main reason i got it, it did help.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## skola

Is it a "Skyline Killer" Skipper Fisher....  Haha can't keep up with these tanks.. No need to answer btw, just being "that guy"...


----------



## Rob Fisher

And the Reaper SS is also operational. And keeping everything British I put it on the Hellfire Phantom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

That looks marvellous @Rob Fisher !
Love the blue

Lol, what was that purple fluff doing in the drip tip in the one photo? - hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45

@Rob Fisher let us know how it vapes very keen to hear it looks stunning man and matches the mod nicely


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> @Rob Fisher let us know how it vapes very keen to hear it looks stunning man and matches the mod nicely



So far is really good flavour... let's see how we go over the next few days...


----------



## Anneries

I love the blue one! Must say I like, what I assume is, the airflow holes that becomes smaller and smaller ... 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

skola said:


> Is it a "Skyline Killer" Skipper Fisher....  Haha can't keep up with these tanks.. No need to answer btw, just being "that guy"...



Not sure anything will be a Skyline killer... but the Reaper sure is doing well so far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spent the day with the Reaper today and it's performing really well and it does have the flavour I was promised... the airholes range from restricted lung (which is my happy place) to MTL (which makes me cough)... it's a nice looking tank and the Titanium one is beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> After Todds Review it was a no brainer to get a Reaper V2 heading towards South Africa!
> 
> 
> 
> And here we have some pics of the inbound beauties!
> View attachment 96851
> View attachment 96852
> View attachment 96853
> View attachment 96854



I 've heard of this tank unfortunately it is most likely out of my price range.On that note I've been on the mind set since my Modfather (semi H.E.) that in many cases you pay for the flavor.So I save pennies on my paper route ( only kidding,quit my route about 50 yrs.ago) to buy a nice HE tank. Skyline ,forget it.Sherman,no dice.Scoutta uh- uh.I had to work for my Modfather as they are hard to find and sell out like crazy.This is what I don't like about HE.Alas my Sherman clone is on order and I hear they are pretty good.


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> I 've heard of this tank unfortunately it is most likely out of my price range.On that note I've been on the mind set since my Modfather (semi H.E.) that in many cases you pay for the flavor.So I save pennies on my paper route ( only kidding,quit my route about 50 yrs.ago) to buy a nice HE tank. Skyline ,forget it.Sherman,no dice.Scoutta uh- uh.I had to work for my Modfather as they are hard to find and sell out like crazy.This is what I don't like about HE.Alas my Sherman clone is on order and I hear they are pretty good.



The Stainless Steel version is a LOT cheaper @kev mac!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> The Stainless Steel version is a LOT cheaper @kev mac!


Man,you really are Quick Draw McGraw!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MOT01

Who has stock of these thanks in sa
And whats the price range 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

MOT01 said:


> Who has stock of these thanks in sa
> And whats the price range
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi bud, not available locally you will have to import.
I searched yesterday and price range between £149 - £169 excl shipping and customs.
Correction - @Rob Fisher just clarified the ss version goes for £79 but does not show on evl website as they are all sold out.

https://www.evlvapors.co.uk/the-reaper


----------



## Rob Fisher

I must say the more I use the Reaper's the more I like them... the negatives are I don't like the standard type coil posts and I also don't like the little bit of leaking when filling the tanks but the flavour is excellent and everything else about the tank I love! Flavour is outstanding and I think the looks of the tank are stunning! The stainless steel version is £79.00 and the Titanium Limited edition versions run from £169.00 to £199.00

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Furywood Senator with Titanium EVL Reaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Amir

Looks really awesome and I actually like the simplicity of the design. Now to get hold of the ss one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Looks really awesome and I actually like the simplicity of the design. Now to get hold of the ss one...



I have just spoken to John and asked him when some more SS V2's would go online and he told me Tuesday! So earmark that and head over to EVL on Tuesday and Boom you could have a Reaper!

https://www.evlvapors.co.uk/product-page/evl-reaper-v2ss


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those of you after the SS Reaper V2 they are now in stock!


https://www.evlvapors.co.uk/product-page/evl-reaper-v2ss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MOT01

Hi 
Dont see shipping to south Africa 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MOT01 said:


> Hi
> Dont see shipping to south Africa



I will check why he hasn't addes South Africa yet... he said he would... stand by will message him.


----------



## Rob Fisher

South Africa should be available shortly!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ash

how are u enjoying this so far compared to skyline. Any leaking issues


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> how are u enjoying this so far compared to skyline. Any leaking issues



It's a brilliant tank for flavour... it needs to be wicked right otherwise it leaks when refilling it... it needs more wick than I'm used to but since wicking it right it has been a dream. Compared to the Skyline... The Reaper is more of a raw flavour and Skyline refined flavour if that makes any sense... That being said I have not put down the Reaper since I got it... at £79 the Stainless Steel version is a fantastic buy. The Titanium version is a lot more expensive (obviously) at around the £199 mark but I don't know if it's my imagination but I do prefer it over the SS version...

Both the Skyline and the Reaper will remain in my arsenal because they are both class RTA's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

@Rob Fisher my bank account does not like you or @Takie. Lol. Why would there be a difference in flavour between ss & Ti.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> @Rob Fisher my bank account does not like you or @Takie. Lol. Why would there be a difference in flavour between ss & Ti.



It may be the heat dissipation of Ti or just all in my imagination.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am so tempted with the Reaper Ti Green!  It's too beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time to install the tall tank for the Reaper Ti!

And wicked this time with Muji Cotton as recommended by EVL and so far it's awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> It's time to install the tall tank for the Reaper Ti!
> 
> And wicked this time with Muji Cotton as recommended by EVL and so far it's awesome!
> View attachment 98172
> View attachment 98173
> View attachment 98174
> View attachment 98175



That's a skyscraper right there!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

EVL Reaper Pit Stop in progress!


----------



## Rob Fisher

I seem to have solved the leak on fill issue thanks to help from the mod maker himself... lots more cotton needed.

3mm Fused Clapton. Used half a pad (will use a quarter next time as he suggested) and it looks like I have way too much cotton... but let's give it a whirl.. the draw is quite a bit tighter with the massive amount of cotton but the flavour is just perfect... will play side by side with my Reapers and report back later.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still getting a bit of leaking on the refill. The suggestion is to lengthen the wicks a little... tails right down to the peak... will try again later when the tank needs filling again. Honestly I can live with the leak on the refill because the flavour of this RTA is unparalleled. I have a little ritual for filling and am used to it now.


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those of you with EVL Reapers there is an upgraded deck available if you want one? 

https://www.evlvapors.co.uk/the-reaper


----------



## Genosmate

Could this be the Grim Reaper The extra glass tank I got saw its a**e on first assembly.First attempt at building and wicking..........eish it leaks all over the place so its not going on the mod I had earmarked for it yet.Second attempt better,flavour is very very good.When Telkom issues are resolved an emergency Skype call will be needed with @Rob Fisher to help me sort this out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Could this be the Grim Reaper The extra glass tank I got saw its a**e on first assembly.First attempt at building and wicking..........eish it leaks all over the place so its not going on the mod I had earmarked for it yet.Second attempt better,flavour is very very good.When Telkom issues are resolved an emergency Skype call will be needed with @Rob Fisher to help me sort this out
> View attachment 100824



More wicking @Genosmate! More than you think you need.


----------



## Comrad Juju

Genosmate said:


> Could this be the Grim Reaper The extra glass tank I got saw its a**e on first assembly.First attempt at building and wicking..........eish it leaks all over the place so its not going on the mod I had earmarked for it yet.Second attempt better,flavour is very very good.When Telkom issues are resolved an emergency Skype call will be needed with @Rob Fisher to help me sort this out
> View attachment 100824



Did it leak constantly or only after filling ?


Sounds really strange as I get maybe a drops worth of leaking after every second fill and nothing major. 

My build and the amount of leaking I get just after filling up was on the old V2 deck. Still need to test the new deck












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I get a flooded chamber which causes a leak when filling... I know I could probably put in more wick and I did try that but I think the flavour was muted with tons of cotton... so I take the tank off when filling... wrap the base in bog roll... open the top and fill then close... then I blow into the tank to clear the slight flooding and wipe the tank clean and pop it back on the mod. It never ever leaks once on the mod. Normally a hassle like this would cause me to head to the balcony and the gorge but the flavour and the extended tank is just marvellous... I do in fact use my Ti Reaper more than any other thank.


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> I get a flooded chamber which causes a leak when filling... I know I could probably put in more wick and I did try that but I think the flavour was muted with tons of cotton... so I take the tank off when filling... wrap the base in bog roll... open the top and fill then close... then I blow into the tank to clear the slight flooding and wipe the tank clean and pop it back on the mod. It never ever leaks once on the mod. Normally a hassle like this would cause me to head to the balcony and the gorge but the flavour and the extended tank is just marvellous... I do in fact use my Ti Reaper more than any other thank.



Do you use less cotton than me vs photo. That's about 1/8 of a panel I used?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> Do you use less cotton than me vs photo. That's about 1/8 of a panel I used?



I use about the same but maybe not as long and into the juice channels...


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> I use about the same but maybe not as long and into the juice channels...



I only have a thin strand of cotton on/ in my juice well. Thinned it out and cut a chunk off.

Helps with the flooding and doesn't impact the flavor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Ok, new V2 built and wicked. 

3 wicking attempts later and i have no leaks.

Will leave feedback over the next few days. 

Somehow the airflow feels better.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> Ok, new V2 built and wicked.
> 
> 3 wicking attempts later and i have no leaks.
> 
> Will leave feedback over the next few days.
> 
> Somehow the airflow feels better.



Ok we needs pics and info bigtime please @Comrad Juju


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> Ok we needs pics and info bigtime please @Comrad Juju



Will give a verdict tomorrow if it's ok

I went for my go to build of 24g ss after I couldn't get the ss clapton to stop spitting and leaking. 

Probably some user error but my taste buds is burnt to a crisp.

Thus me saying the airflow is definitely better in my opinion. The flavor I can't currently confirm. No leaks currently and this after 2 refills.

Build on my old deck was also 24 ss which I loved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

It passed the scientific over night leaking test.First refill not so good,leaking.Re wicking is needed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> It passed the scientific over night leaking test.First refill not so good,leaking.Re wicking is needed.
> View attachment 100862



Yip once the tank is full and on a mod it doesn't leak... I have both of my Reapers on fancy stab wood mods and I wouldn't do that if I wasn't eight million percent sure it wasn't gonna leak!


----------



## Comrad Juju

Finally no leaking. New deck is definitely a winner.

Flavor is close to the old deck. On this build I opted for a 7 wrap 3mm I'd where I used a 2.5mm on the old deck so not completely the same builds.

As mentioned no leaks this after about 8 tanks as the coils below is showing the use.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> Finally no leaking. New deck is definitely a winner.
> 
> Flavor is close to the old deck. On this build I opted for a 7 wrap 3mm I'd where I used a 2.5mm on the old deck so not completely the same builds.
> 
> As mentioned no leaks this after about 8 tanks as the coils below is showing the use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bloody marvellous news! Thanks @Comrad Juju !


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> Bloody marvellous news! Thanks @Comrad Juju !



I'm hoping you get the same result on yours when it arrives.

This is really lovely tanks and John is a email away for any questions. Something I haven't really experienced from a lot of suppliers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> I'm hoping you get the same result on yours when it arrives.
> 
> This is really lovely tanks and John is a email away for any questions. Something I haven't really experienced from a lot of suppliers.



Me too! And having a supplier to responsive is quite something in this day and age!


----------



## Singlecoilguy

This tank or skyline?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Singlecoilguy said:


> This tank or skyline?



Skyline for no issues and flavour. Reaper for extended tank and flavour. The current version of the Reaper leaks on refill but there is a new deck that I'm told stops the leak on fill but I am yet to test it myself. Happily I don't have to choose.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stainless Steel Reapers in Stock!

https://www.evlvapors.co.uk/product-page/evl-reaper-v2ss


----------



## Singlecoilguy

Thanks for the link... If you have any recommendations besides the skyline I would appreciate it.. i only vape at Max 30 w

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Singlecoilguy said:


> Thanks for the link... If you have any recommendations besides the skyline I would appreciate it.. i only vape at Max 30 w



The 3 RTA's I use on a daily basis are the Skyline, Reaper (and I favour my Titanium one over my Stainless Steel one because I think it gives better flavour) and the Vapor Giant V4. They all have thier pros and cons. My newest is the Vapor Giant V4 which I don't think quite matches the Skyline and Reaper for flavour (but it's close)... but it's German Engineering at it's very best... Wicks beautifully and doesn't leak one bit and is simple to refill... and let's not forget the Exocet in the Billet Box... any of these RTA's would be an asset to the vaping arsenal.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Singlecoilguy said:


> Thanks for the link... If you have any recommendations besides the skyline I would appreciate it.. i only vape at Max 30 w



PS and all recommendations are single coil RTA's. 
PPS all my test are done with a 50/50 Menthol Litchi Juice.
PPS I run them all with 2.5mm (Vapor Giant is 3mm) Fused Claptons made from Kidney Puncher Ni80 wire and I fire them between 28 watts and 30 watts in the case of the Vapor Giant because of the 3mm coil.
PPPS All wicking is with Royal Wicks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The new decks (to stop the leak on fill issue) have arrived! I have installed the Stainless Steel one first before I start messing with my precious Titanium one! Followed the instructions (once I got stuck) and all went well. Popped in a new 3mm Fused Clapton and wicked it up and so far so good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reaper Ti deck change complete! Straight away I can see the leak on refill has gone! Reaper now moves into my #1 spot and has found it's way onto the beautiful Meraki V2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Singlecoilguy

@robfisher hope all is well I got the evl2 ss today... John had set it up with wick and all... I filled it... Leaked all over my mod and hand... 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singlecoilguy

@robfisher I didn't like the build because it was +1 ohm .. omg it is so difficult to put on the coil.. any tips would be greatly appreciated . I managed to get a simple build in.. wicked and filled... Leaked again!!!! Does the airflow have to be closed when filling? Also how does the juice flow work on this atty???? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singlecoilguy

Here is a pic of my wicking apologize for the bad photo





Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju

Singlecoilguy said:


> @robfisher I didn't like the build because it was +1 ohm .. omg it is so difficult to put on the coil.. any tips would be greatly appreciated . I managed to get a simple build in.. wicked and filled... Leaked again!!!! Does the airflow have to be closed when filling? Also how does the juice flow work on this atty????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



Just use the screws in the spares bag. It's meant for bigger builds.

Hope it helps


----------



## Singlecoilguy

Thanks... And the leaking?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju

Singlecoilguy said:


> Thanks... And the leaking?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



What deck are you using v1 or v2?

Took about 3 tries to wick the V2 deck. Bit of a pain to get right. Hopefully @Rob will have some more photo's on hand. I rotate tanks so today is Skyline day.


----------



## Singlecoilguy

Going to give it a rest.. Back to the skyline for me for now.. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju

Singlecoilguy said:


> Going to give it a rest.. Back to the skyline for me for now.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



Don't give up to fast on the evl the flavor is really good.

Just a pain to wick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip the Reaper is a ***** to get right with the wicking... I'm not sure I have perfected it yet but I use the Bow Tie method and put the little tails just into the juice flow channels... let me see if I have some pics handy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Singlecoilguy

You don't place it in the wicking channels/slots? This is frustrating. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Singlecoilguy said:


> You don't place it in the wicking channels/slots? This is frustrating.



I am trying both... wick in and out the channels... still getting leaking... flavour outstanding but the leaking is diving me crazy.


----------



## Singlecoilguy

I was advised by John that cotton not touch the air tube.. which I did follow but still leaks

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Singlecoilguy said:


> I was advised by John that cotton not touch the air tube.. which I did follow but still leaks



I have cleaned my two reapers and will play with them again after VapeCon... I won't give up because I love the flavour and juice capacity.


----------



## Singlecoilguy

Ok... Enjoy vapecon .. please keep me posted when you figure it out hahaha.. till then the beloved Skyline

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Little competition.
Spot the difference between.
1.Atty Stand for general use.



2.Atty Stand for use with the Grim Reaper

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## E.T.

Genosmate said:


> Little competition.
> Spot the difference between.
> 1.Atty Stand for general use.
> View attachment 104783
> 
> 
> 2.Atty Stand for use with the Grim Reaper
> View attachment 104784



Daar is kakpapier onder die 2de een?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

E.T. said:


> Daar is kakpapier onder die 2de een?



The one is Red and the other one Blue?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The EVL Reaper has been resting for a few months because I was getting frustrated with leaking on the refill... not sure what I did different this time but so far so good and holding thumbs because it has fantastic flavour... I guess if I was honest I would say the Skyline and Reaper are on a par flavour wise and on top of the RTA Flavour List... and the extended tank on the Reaper is a win!

But the Reaper is back in the team because I'm trying to objectively evaluate the high end RTA's...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well the Reaper does not leak during usage but the leak on refill is still there so that's a fail. Such a pity because the flavour is fantastic and on par with the Skyline.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RayDeny

That’s awfully sad to hear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> That’s awfully sad to hear.



Big time! 

But at this stage of my Vape Journey a leak or over squonk just kills it for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Ti Reaper came out of the display cabinet. I know a lot more about wicking now and Titanium Fibre Cotton is awesome! Well with my wicking there was no leak on refill so I may have mastered the Reaper at last. Still a really good flavour RTA!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> The Ti Reaper came out of the display cabinet. I know a lot more about wicking now and Titanium Fibre Cotton is awesome! Well with my wicking there was no leak on refill so I may have mastered the Reaper at last. Still a really good flavour RTA!
> View attachment 136716
> View attachment 136717



It’s a epic rta !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

